# how do i fly and HEY



## kyle999 (Sep 4, 2008)

guys replay i dunno how to fly in this game thx8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand WTF are you talking about?

I can only assume your talking about CFS or MFS or IL-46 since you posted this in the basic section and not under the game section.

A little more info please.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2008)

Flying is simple. You just throw yourself at the ground and miss.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

I hope he has an answer to TL's query. The lad's from Sheffield, England.
While some of those in the UK are strange, most are not stupid.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland,

For flying you can use Burbon, Martini etc... in the case wings won't be needed.I don't suggest Whisky unless you want to issue the flight across the galaxy.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kyle your second post better be a gem.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Kyle, your second post better be a gem.




My sentiments, exactly....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

what are you talking about???!?!?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 4, 2008)

Have you tried flapping your arms really fast and jumping up in the air?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Try smoke some pot....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2008)

> how do i fly and HEY



Don't pay attention to all the other guys, the answer to your question on how to fly is an invention called an Airplane. Goggle "airplane" the the look at the pictures, you will need one of those to do the job.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Flying is simple. You just throw yourself at the ground and miss.



Have you been readin Hitchiker's guide again, Njaco?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucky hahah!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello Kyle.....hope you get off the ground with all these excellent tips!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Try smoke some pot....



I personally prefer Red Bull it gives me wiiiings... 





If doesn't work I find that shrooms or some coke works better than pot...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2008)

Marcel


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2008)

Great one Gnomey...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2008)

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2008)

> guys replay i dunno how to fly in this game thx


That has to be one of the best questions ever asked on the forum!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> That has to be one of the best questions ever asked on the forum!



Yeah, I think Adler's got another "quote" to add to his signature . . . . .


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2008)

First off is that a sentence....

" guys replay i dunno how to fly in this game thx"


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't they teach capitalization and proper punctuation in schools anymore?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2008)

Good lord no, Eric. That would be violating their civil rights.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2008)

sew iz it hip to tipe lyk dis?

Damn, that was painful!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 5, 2008)

evangilder said:


> sew iz it hip to tipe lyk dis?
> 
> Damn, that was painful!



OMG, that was funny!

And, you're right Thor, my wife's a teacher, she knows all about "PC" in the school systems: "We need to be validating the child's sense of self-esteem!". God forbid that we should actually TEACH them anything!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 5, 2008)

For flying, I personally prefer a good batch of jalapenio poppers, (stuffed peppers), and a match. IE: high-octane gas and combustion.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2008)

evangilder said:


> sew iz it hip to tipe lyk dis?
> 
> Damn, that was painful!



FoR yOu Or ThE cOmPuTeR?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2008)

Methinks all you guys have run the lad off.....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> OMG, that was funny!
> 
> And, you're right Thor, my wife's a teacher, she knows all about "PC" in the school systems: "We need to be validating the child's sense of self-esteem!". God forbid that we should actually TEACH them anything!



Yes, we all know how a _validated sense of self esteem_ provides the child for the corporate environment.

"Your work output is low, but your sense of self esteem is outstanding." Yeah, that'll fly...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 5, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> OMG, that was funny!
> 
> And, you're right Thor, my wife's a teacher, she knows all about "PC" in the school systems: "We need to be validating the child's sense of self-esteem!". God forbid that we should actually TEACH them anything!



I'll have to double check it, but I believe starting this year in Dallas, teachers are no longer allowed to fail anyone. If a student doesn't do a lick of work, they are still going to pass. Now what stupid self serving liberal came up with that idea? Where is the incentive to improve yourself? Just because your a minority or poor doesn't give you the right to be a lazy leech on the system because you feel getting an F on a paper is a blow to your self-esteem. I have an idea........GO HOME AND STUDY you dumbass. 

Ok, I'm done with this thread. It's getting me all pissed off.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 5, 2008)

You haven't failed. You just haven't met the 'requirements'.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

Me gradutated from Hi Skool and I dunnot thinx I no dumber than any of yoo other peeples? Me got deeploma so I must be smart.
There, I done used punk-shu-a-shun two.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be perfectly honest with all of you... I meet people, every day....
teen's, young adults who don't have a clue when went on in school. One
of our cashiers didn't know what the word perforate meant. This young lady
graduated in 2007. I'm very surprised...

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2008)

LMFAO......


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm with Dan.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

I hear you Charles, when I used to take tech support e-mails it was unbeleivable how ignorant people were. Unintelligable sentences, poor grammatical skills, etc...
Many times I had to e-mail back and either ask them to clarify or send a response with a in the form of a question asking if this is what they meant. Most times I felt like just sending "WTF are you talking about" but that would have lead to the unemployment line.
I think the younger generation relies to heavily on computerized spell checkers as well and let them modify thier sentences without verifying what the changes did to the original thought. Very bad thing to do if you are writting a Resume!!! Spell checker could loose you the chance at a job for just being lazy and not triple checking your work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2008)

What r u talking about? I don't c any problems 2 day....


----------



## mkloby (Sep 5, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I hear you Charles, when I used to take tech support e-mails it was unbeleivable how ignorant people were. Unintelligable sentences, poor grammatical skills, etc...
> Many times I had to e-mail back and either ask them to clarify or send a response with a in the form of a question asking if this is what they meant. Most times I felt like just sending "WTF are you talking about" but that would have lead to the unemployment line.
> I think the younger generation relies to heavily on computerized spell checkers as well and let them modify thier sentences without verifying what the changes did to the original thought. Very bad thing to do if you are writting a Resume!!! Spell checker could loose you the chance at a job for just being lazy and not triple checking your work.



If you're relying upon spell and grammar checkers to construct your sentences, you probably don't deserve that job


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 5, 2008)

Operator: 'Ridge Hall, computer assistance; may I help you?'

Caller: 'Yes, well, I'm having trouble with WordPerfect.' 

Operator: 'What sort of trouble?'

Caller: 'Well, I was just typing along, and all of a sudden the words went away.'

Operator: 'Went away?'

Caller: 'They disappeared'

Operator: 'Hmm. So what does your screen look like now?'

Caller: 'Nothing.'

Operator: 'Nothing?'

Caller: 'It's blank; it won't accept anything when I type.'

Operator: 'Are you still in WordPerfect, or did you get out?'

Caller: 'How do I tell?'

Operator: 'Can you see the 'C: prompt' on the screen?'
Caller: 'What's a sea-prompt?'

Operator: 'Never mind, can you move your cursor around the screen?'

Caller: 'There isn't any cursor; I told you, it won't accept anything I type.'

Operator: 'Does your monitor have a power indicator?'

Caller: 'What's a monitor?'

Operator: 'It's the thing with the screen on it that looks like a TV. 
Does it have a little light that tells you when it's on?'

Caller: 'I don't know.'

Operator: 'Well, then look on the back of the monitor and find where the power cord goes into it. 
Can you see that?'

Caller: 'Yes, I think so.'

Operator: 'Great. Follow the cord to the plug, and tell me if it's plugged into the wall.â€™

Caller: 'Yes, it is.'

Operator: 'When you were behind the monitor, did you notice that there were two cables 
Plugged into the back of it, not just one? '

Caller: 'No.'

Operator: 'Well, there are. I need you to look back there again and find the other cable.'

Caller: 'Okay, here it is.'

Operator: 'Follow it for me, and tell me if it's plugged securely into the back of your computer.'

Caller: 'I can't reach.'

Operator: 'OK. Well, can you see if it is?'

Caller: 'No.'

Operator: 'Even if you maybe put your knee on something and lean way over?'

Caller: 'Well, it's not because I don't have the right angle -- it's because it's dark.'

Operator: 'Dark?'

Caller: 'Yes - the office light is off, and the only light I have is coming in from the window.'

Operator: 'Well, turn on the office light then.'

Caller: 'I can't.'

Operator: 'No? Why not?'

Caller: 'Because there's a power failure.'

Operator: 'A power ... A power failure? Aha. Okay, we've got it licked now. 
Do you still have the boxes and manuals and packing stuff that your computer came in?'

Caller: 'Well, yes, I keep them in the closet.'

Operator: 'Good. Go get them, and unplug your system and pack it up just like it was when you got it. 
Then take it back to the store you bought it from.'

Caller: 'Really? Is i t that bad?'

Operator: 'Yes, I'm afraid it is.'

Caller: 'Well, all right then, I suppose. What do I tell them?'

Operator: 'Tell them you're too stupid to own a computer!'


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2008)

That was frickin' great!!!!!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 6, 2008)

Another good one, Matt . . . .

That's about it; people amaze me with their stupidity sometimes. And our school systems, due to the fact that they are "required" to be PC, arent' helping. 

Thor, you're probably right about the new rule where you are not allowed to fail a "failing" student. As I said, my wife is a 5th grade teacher at our local school; the newest rule is that the faculty are not allowed to hold a student back (i.e.: make them take a grade over again) _unless the parent approves it_, whether they deserve to be held back or not. I'll give you one guess as to how many parents willingly have their child held back a grade: it begins with a "z", has an "o" on the end, and an "er" in the middle. So even if a child fails a grade (and I'm talking an "F" in everything), they can still go on to the next grade and fail that one, too. Where does it end?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2008)

Matt


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)

Did he learn to fly yet?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2008)

If you mean like a stone then yes.


----------

